# WTB duck boat



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey. I'm looking to buy a duck boat. 16' to 18' welded boat with mud buddy surface drive. If your selling one or know someone who is let me know what ya have and the price. Thanks


----------

